# Welcome bimmer



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Yesterday McCartney got a little brother! His name is Bimmer (pronounced Beamer) DH named him after his love for BMW's- He is so sweet and he is 4 months old today. Both of my dogs are from SusensMaltese, Cypress, TX. I picked him up at the airport, Susen husband Ed escorted him to me!

I was lucky with housebreaking McC quickly and didn't have to confine her to a small area... but not this time!!! X-pen arrives tomorrow. I followed him the entire day... my first male dog ever... he gives no clue he is going to wee wee! 

They are getting along wonderfully! He is so sweet and has a nice mellow laid back personality.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

He is adorable!! Congratulations on your new little fluff


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations! He's so cute. :wub::wub: Glad to hear that both are getting along.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats Carol! You already know that I LOVE him...well, both your dogs! McC and Bimmer are both SOOOO gorgeous...love their looks. I'm happy the siblings are getting along well...they'll be best buddies and so much fun to watch together. Hope you continue to post lots of pics!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Awwww! He is just adorable! You are in for some fun times!
Congratulations! :chili:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Bimmer is so cute, love his name!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Carol I'm so happy for you, he's adorable:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a little cutie  congratulations! Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations, he's adorable!


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

He is soooo cute. Both of them are gorgeous! Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh, he's solo cute!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful Bimmer!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So cute. Enjoy.(Note to self no more dogs no matter what.)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations, what a sweetheart.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Carol...you know how happy I am for you! :chili::chili::chili:We have been counting the weeks for his arrival. He is stunning! I am sooo in love with your McC and little Bimmer, he is perfect! You already know that Lacie and I will be avail anytime for you to babysit  we can't wait so hurry and get back here!!! Hugs & kisses to McC & Bimmer!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, he is adorable.:wub: I love his name too.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations! He is beautiful.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Congratulations, Carol! Bimmer is so so cute and I'm sure McC will love having a little brother. How fun! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a cutie  . Congrats!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the welcome wishes!! They are really getting along nicely!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats, Bimmer is a little doll!!


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

They are both adorable!! Makes me want another one. How old is McC? I'm trying to figure out what a good age is to add another fluff to the family. My Yuki is 6 months right now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

He is so cute! I love the little blue bow


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm just getting a chance to catch up! Congrats on Bimmer! You just be in Maltese cloud 9 with your cuties 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not sure how i missed this, but Congratulations!!! Little Bimmer is a little doll as is McC. :wub:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm not sure how i missed this, but Congratulations!!! Little Bimmer is a little doll as is McC. :wub:


Thank you! We are having fun! He is pure joy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a little love!
Enjoy the puppy part!
I did not know you were "expecting." :smtease:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> What a little love!
> Enjoy the puppy part!
> I did not know you were "expecting." :smtease:


Gosh, He is so laid back and easy like Sunday Morning! A perfect match for McC who is the opposite!!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Bimmer is so cute!! Congrats!! We were going to name Whitney Bimmer. My husband thought it would be great to have a Mercedes and a Bimmer lol...


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

elly said:


> Bimmer is so cute!! Congrats!! We were going to name Whitney Bimmer. My husband thought it would be great to have a Mercedes and a Bimmer lol...


I love all of your names and they are all so cute!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby! He is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your baby is sooooo adorable!!!!!:wub:


----------

